# Different types of trees/trace attachments



## charlottein (Oct 28, 2020)

I have been watching videos on harnessing and just trying to improve myself and my understanding. I see so many different types of carts and trees and attachments. Is there like a guide to all these and how to attach them? And how exactly do I use this one? Not sure if I have been doing it right and would like to see pictures, especially as I have a new harness. I have Mindy's book, but sadly my daughter misplaced it someplace and I can't find it to check if this is in there!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 29, 2020)

Never saw one like that, it's a puzzle. I wonder if it is for a trace with chains. You'd place the chain loop over the bolt and then turn it to slid over the end of the singletree. That's just a completely wild guess. I'm going to follow this as I'm curious!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 1, 2020)

Kingston Saddlery sells one that looks like that, but they don't have a picture of it with traces attached.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2020)

Now that I think about it, I have a harness with that has the trace slots notched (IDK if that's the correct term), one end is bigger than the other, sort of keyhole shaped. I could see those easily fitting over that.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 2, 2020)

This is called a roller bolt style single tree. You need a roller bolt style trace, which is just a simple loop on the single tree end of the traces. I think that is fine for easy driving, on flat ground or well groomed areas, but for trail driving I feel it's not a very safe situation. I know on some of the drives I do the traces would pop off the roller bolt!!

Here is a photo of the end of the trace:


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you Mindy. I could not find anything about it when I googled it. I do hope you are feeling better!


----------



## charlottein (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks! That is what I thought it might be, but when I looked up pictures the roller bolts looked horizontal rather than vertical. Confusing. I really love the way the cart is balanced and it is comfortable and well sprung, and fits my guy (I mean I am a total novice, but I like it better than the one I used at my trainers). I guess my next task is to try and figure out how to replace the singletree with a better type. Sheesh, getting set up to for driving is an expensive thing to start! I bought this one off craigslist quite a few years ago when I was dreaming of driving, but having no idea what to look for.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 4, 2020)

Driving is expensive! LOL! But is so rewarding 

Chimacum Tack has some single trees that might work for your cart. We even have red ones! I'm always happy to help sort things out as well.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 4, 2020)

Oh! And I am 100% back to normal. Thank you for asking @Dragon Hill ! Either I had a light COVID case or my life style changes helped me recover faster. Whichever it was I am so grateful!


----------



## charlottein (Nov 5, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Driving is expensive! LOL! But is so rewarding
> 
> Chimacum Tack has some single trees that might work for your cart. We even have red ones! I'm always happy to help sort things out as well.


Thanks! I cannot find them on the website, can you link me? I consigned some of my big horse tack since I don't own bigs anymore, so hopefully that sells so I can put it to the tree! Glad you are feeling better! I am recovering from Covid myself and it is such a bummer time to be sick - we gotta catch the last of the good weather for driving!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 5, 2020)

charlottein said:


> Thanks! I cannot find them on the website, can you link me? I consigned some of my big horse tack since I don't own bigs anymore, so hopefully that sells so I can put it to the tree! Glad you are feeling better! I am recovering from Covid myself and it is such a bummer time to be sick - we gotta catch the last of the good weather for driving!


They aren't on the website yet because they haven't been made  Once the shop makes a set then I can let you know how much they will be!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 5, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> They aren't on the website yet because they haven't been made  Once the shop makes a set then I can let you know how much they will be!


Unless you mean the single trees. Then we have tons! You can find them here:
Eveners Archives | Chimacum Tack


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 10, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Unless you mean the single trees. Then we have tons! You can find them here:
> Eveners Archives | Chimacum Tack


Off topic, but Mindy, I love your new profile picture!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 10, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Off topic, but Mindy, I love your new profile picture!


thank you so much! I had to update my profile since Zorro and I have lost so much weight and we gained a new baby


----------

